

Fastest ever commercial Internet speeds in London: Download 44 films in a second - user_235711
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/fastest-ever-commercial-internet-speeds-in-london-download-44-films-in-a-second-9077061.html

======
ddorian43
coudn't you write the speed ?

